# Surprise catch



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I went out on my annual B-day catfishing trip at my bro's lakes, had a big one on but it slipped away. Thought I had a second nice one til it kept running, when I got it to the shore my brother freaked out and told me I had a big bass (21.5" 6.18lbs)......... it was about 20' down shore and in some weeds so I couldn't see it til I pulled it out. I think he was more excited than me.......I just kept thinking "why couldn't it of been a big cat".LOL It took a 6-7" bluegill fished about 12' deep.







never thought I'd be posting on the bass forum!!LOL


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great story, monster HAWG!!! :B:B:B


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

NICE!
Maybe Bass Fishing is in your future also!LOL


----------

